

Site linking coders to non-coders - tjallan30

Is there a site available that basically acts like a dating site for those that are technologically advanced and those that are not, specifically with regards to startups? I know the common answer is to learn how to code,but are there other alternatives?
======
tjallan30
Ha.Dating was just a description. Elance.com is nice, but it doesn't foster
partnerships. It's more of a buyer-seller agreement. I am more interested in
looking for partners in business.

BTW, I have no interest in creating the site. I'd just like to use one if it
existed.

------
mgl
elance.com (and similar sites for freelance projects) would be a starter for
many, many business people looking for technical execution of their idea. You
can also "Ask HN" for any interested developers, presenting first your idea
roughly.

I don't think there is any need for special "dating" sites here - there is a
business to be made, no chitchats with photo exchange are needed ;)

Good luck!

------
steventruong
<http://techcofounder.com>

